# The Regulative Principle of Worship in Theological Perspective by Jim Domm



## Dr. Bob Gonzales (Aug 10, 2010)

Does what has traditionally been called "the Regulative Principle of Worship" regulate faith and conduct in a manner distinct from the principle of _sola Scriptura_? Does the Regulative Principle apply only to public worship? Or does it also apply to other spheres and activities of life? How does one determine the difference between "elements" and "circumstances"? And how does the Regulative Principle of Worship relate to liberty of conscience and church authority? Jim Domm, Pastor of Englewood Baptist Church and an advisory board member of Reformed Baptist Seminary, attempts to address these questions and others in a new study entitled "The Regulative Principle in Theological Perspective." This study complements his previous studies where he examines the RPW in historical perspective and in exegetical perspective. 

*The Regulative Principle of Worship in Theological Perspective*


----------

